# My 4 little girls



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Alll 4 together having a rest









Roxy









Fifi









Fifi & Bella









Bambi giving us a cheeky wink









Princess









Chilling on sofa


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lovely family,they all look great


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

There lovely! Fifis my favourite lmao


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How gorgeous !! Do they all get along well ? I love their bed, they look so relaxed just hanging out on it together. And that cheeky-wink is incredible what a trick !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwwww, they are cute


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww i love them all!! great pics. i love the cheeky wink too xx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What beautiful girls.. Roxy is awesome with that shiny black coat and the little white snout! They look so happy and dainty, just like little girls should!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Beautiful girls you have, Bella too!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

What lovely little ladies! Love Bambi's wink.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments they are lovely they all get on well bambi the smoothcoat gets a bit yappy and funny woth them sometimes but they soon put her in there place. They all live with Bella and Bella loves them they are just not so keen on her getting near like she likes to if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oooooo i wanna hug them all big an small.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

What fantastic pics I love the wink one lol


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't seen a bull terrier in forever and what a beauty she is! A lovely family. I love seeing so many of them living in harmony, its just like my house and our menagerie...lol!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a Bullie too, just posted pictures recently in the other pets section  Your Bella is lovely.

All your chis are very cute girls. I love Fifi though. She looks so gentle and kind.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics of adorable babies. x


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

All your babies are so precious!! Roxy is a beauty!!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous lil' pack!!! =)


----------

